
Please do not start your own startup - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/please-do-not-start-your-own-startup/
======
krisdol
Meh. They're getting guys like me well-paying jobs working on awesome products
and cutting edge tech in a close-knit team. I feel like I'm just hacking away
at a cool group project in a lab again, and I love that startups make that
possible. I don't care if every founder outside the 1% is a wantrepreneur,
they're doing a good job convincing Old Money to redistribute the wealth among
guys like me who don't want to work for the behemoth corporations of the
world. No, please do start your own startup.

